# SE Michigan bees



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

What is a good date to get bees for SE Michigan.
A guy has various dates in April and May.

As early as April 9 to mid May.

Is April 30 too late? thanks, MODAY


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would not get a package of bees till after mid April. 
I got a package in mid may one year and I had to fee dthem for several weeks because it was just to cold for them to fly.

I would go for any time May first till the end of the month. Be prepared to feed 1:1 syrup till they no longer take it.

 Al


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Start looking for sugar on sale and stock up on 20 lbs or so. That way you won't be running to the store and paying top dollar.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Myself I keep 200 plus pounds all the time so I know it's here ,,oh that's right I use a lot as I make wine to...


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I always have that amount of sugar cause 2 years in a row I had 3 hives I had to feed and sugar was extra high priced and it cosy a
Mint to feed them.. this way I only buy when there cheapest


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Used to buy a pallet from the sugar plant in Croswell as a group. But when the group decided to stop doing group buys I could not afford a whole pallet, also no place to store so much. We were paying 17 cents a pount for about 3000 pounds.

 Al


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Is it a package or a NUC? NUC would bee better than a package if it is a little early yet. I did 3 nucs and a package last year but the package was in early May. WE are also in MIchigan


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Myself I would go with a nuc you start with frames of brood and a queen laying I feel your 3 weeks ahead of the game


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup Nucs put you ahead of the game with a queen alread laying just needing drawn comb to keep at it.

Nucs are normally closer to the area where yopu live also if you search.
Check thre SEMBAbees.org site for classified nucs for sale in Michigan. Might even want to check at MBA for nucs on the west side of the state.

Put Michigan in your profile, 6B can be several states.

 Al


----------

